# Coming out as Straight Thread



## Takun (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah so like if you dress and flame and shit and had to tell people you are straight post here or something.

Yeah.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 6, 2009)

I am totally straight.

By totally I mean half.

A little less than half.

I'm straight-ish.  I have a vaguely straight-like orientation.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 6, 2009)

One time I had to talk about something my mom's partner did and I just said it was my mom who did it.

:sad:

I'm so ashamed


----------



## Azure (Sep 6, 2009)

My penis does not curve at all.


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 6, 2009)

I am the straightest girl here.  Nope no lesbian girlfriends or anything.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 6, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> I am the straightest girl here.  Nope no lesbian girlfriends or anything.



No.
I'm the straightest girl here.
NEVAR ANYTHING BUT THE CAWK.

*couldn't be more sarcastic without her head exploding*


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 6, 2009)

Have I mentioned I am heterosexual today?


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 6, 2009)

wow


----------



## The Grey One (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm totally straight and loving it.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Sep 6, 2009)

I was straight while on the wrestling team! 

Had to be. >_>


----------



## Hir (Sep 6, 2009)

I'M A HETEROPHOBE D:<


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 6, 2009)

I am generally Straight and Gay at the same time.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 6, 2009)

Glitch said:


> No.
> I'm the straightest girl here.
> NEVAR ANYTHING BUT THE CAWK.
> 
> *couldn't be more sarcastic without her head exploding*



You all know I'm the straightest girl in here *kisses nocky and runs off*


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 6, 2009)

Eli said:


> You all know I'm the straightest girl in here *kisses nocky and runs off*


 
FAP FAP FAP


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 6, 2009)

Eh, all bets are off when I'm working. But when it comes to what I'll do for free, 99.99587% straight.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm the straightest guy here.

Yup.


----------



## Shindo (Sep 6, 2009)

you mean like..... penis in vagina?
thats not natural, man
have some morals or something...
jeez


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 6, 2009)

Shindo said:


> you mean like..... penis in vagina?
> thats not natural, man
> have some morals or something...
> jeez


 What about the pooper?

Causes you know, Chicks have those.....


----------



## Shindo (Sep 6, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> What about the pooper?
> 
> Causes you know, Chicks have those.....



but what will they but in you

a strap-on, i think not


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 7, 2009)

Shindo said:


> but what will they but in you
> 
> a strap-on, i think not


 Oh, You like it in the pooper? 


I dunno, Man.


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh your straits and your jackets.


----------



## Shindo (Sep 7, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh, You like it in the pooper?
> 
> 
> I dunno, Man.



its the natural way to go


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 7, 2009)

Eli said:


> You all know I'm the straightest girl in here *kisses nocky and runs off*



THIS IS TOTALLY NOT A GAY KISS *kisses*


----------



## Icarus (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm as straight as spaghetti.
With meat sauce.


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 7, 2009)

YEAH VAGINA!!!


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 7, 2009)

I AM THE FUCKING EPITOME OF STRAIGHT

...In fact, being this straight is hard sometimes. Always being persecuted on IRC (YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE... and if you don't, you're Magikian) for my love of boobs and dislike for cock. Just gotta get by, man.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 7, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> I AM EATING PENIS



ohohohohohoh


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 7, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> ohohohohohoh


 
I lolled. My laughs were throbbing and hard.


----------



## Isen (Sep 7, 2009)

Apparently, a good number of girls in my class thought I was gay.  Huh.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 7, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> I AM THE FUCKING EPITOME OF STRAIGHT
> 
> ...In fact, being this straight is hard sometimes. Always being persecuted on IRC (YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE... and if you don't, you're Magikian) for my love of boobs and dislike for cock. Just gotta get by, man.


Oh shut up, You love it in the pooper.


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 7, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh shut up, You love it in the pooper.


 

ASS ASS ASS. stop saying pooper are you 10 or somthin


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 7, 2009)

madd foxx said:


> ASS ASS ASS. stop saying pooper are you 10 or somthin


Excuse me sir, The word "pooper" is amazing.

Don't make fun of it!


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 7, 2009)

Pooper just sounds so.......gay.


example 1
Check out that chicks pooper
WHAT THE FUCK

example 2
Check out that chicks ass
Hell yeah bro, i,d tap that


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool story, Bro


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 7, 2009)

Do you realy have to come out as straight anyways. Cause thats sorta the starting point (unless ur mister slave from southpark.)


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Sep 7, 2009)

It's good to see that at least some people on this forum are accepting enough to allow those who have heterosexual tendencies to admit that publicly, but of course it would be better if both were one topic. It would be best if their were no topics for it and everyone could just except sexual orientation implicitly, without the need to broadcast it to everyone.


----------



## Takun (Sep 7, 2009)

You just don't get it.  B:


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 7, 2009)

All right, another sexual preference thread!!!! 

I'm bi, how about you? :V


----------



## Isen (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh dear.


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 7, 2009)

I was straight once.

But that was back in the day, before internet was invented. Back then, you had to walk uphill in the snow for five miles just to suck a dick in a cold park restroom and if you were the choosy sort, you could forget about sucking dick at all.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 7, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> I was straight once.
> 
> But that was back in the day, before internet was invented. Back then, you had to walk uphill in the snow for five miles just to suck a dick in a cold park restroom and if you were the choosy sort, you could forget about sucking dick at all.



lol, yep, im glad i got turned post internet.


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm bi, does that count? :3


----------



## Takun (Sep 7, 2009)

No, you are the biggest fag of all.


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 7, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> No, you are the biggest fag of all.


Okay~ <3


----------



## Takun (Sep 7, 2009)

SEE. SEE.

You all saw it.


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 7, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> SEE. SEE.
> 
> You all saw it.


ilu too <3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 7, 2009)

So, Pinkfag, How is it like getting it in the pooper?




I'm curious.


----------



## Takun (Sep 7, 2009)

I did not need to read all of that why did I read all of that fucking eh I'm out game over guys.


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 7, 2009)

Haha. /Nilson.


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 7, 2009)

I just pictured all that in a very artistical way, Fuck it im not watching any more romantic sex scenes in my moms movies. 

GET THE FUCK OUTTA MY HEAD


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 7, 2009)

madd foxx said:


> I just pictured all that in a very artistical way, Fuck it im not watching any more romantic sex scenes in my moms movies.
> 
> GET THE FUCK OUTTA MY HEAD


C: I pwn you.


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 7, 2009)

Not in any mood right now so im gonna check some picks to clear my mind


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 7, 2009)

madd foxx said:


> Not in any mood right now so im gonna check some picks to clear my mind


Check my FA ;3


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 7, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Check my FA ;3


 

Oh god im gonna do it to


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 7, 2009)

*whipes fore-head*

Its not that graphic at least

Good stuff


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 7, 2009)

You don't have mature filter off in that case, you can't even see this. >:[


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 7, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> You don't have mature filter off in that case, you can't even see this. >:[


 

How do you turn it off (im gonna regret this)


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 7, 2009)

Well for one you have to be of-age and set mature filter off, all can be done here: http://www.furaffinity.net/controls/settings/

But not the whole thing is pointless, it was suppose to be funny but now it's stretched out with small-talk and has become stale. Thanks. ;..;


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 7, 2009)

ah piss screw my god damned age.


Back on topic

So its great to be straight.

Tits down and ass up thats what i always say


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 7, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> I AM EATING PENIS



I hear it tastes like chicken.....or is that cock?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 7, 2009)

Straight bro posting, ITT. 

...................__ 
............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸ 
........../'/.../..../......./Â¨Â¯\ 
........('(...Â´...Â´.... Â¯~/'...') 
.........\.................'...../ 
..........'\............. _.Â·Â´ 
............\..............(


----------



## Chandan (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm half-straight....


----------



## Bacu (Sep 7, 2009)

I like boobs.

No, seriously.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 7, 2009)

Ewww straight.
Vaginas are urgh.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm _not_ straight! Does that- *shot*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 7, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> Ewww straight.
> Vaginas are urgh.


 What about the pooper?

Causes you know, Chicks have those..... 


NewfDraggie said:


> tl;dr: feels good man


 
Cool story, bro.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 7, 2009)

straight here.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 7, 2009)

Is this the "Coming out as Metrosexual" thread?


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 7, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> I hear it tastes like chicken.....or is that cock?


 
lol The truth comes out!! 

Bisexual ftw! ^^


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 7, 2009)

Bacu said:


> I like boobs.
> 
> No, seriously.


 
This post is mildly relevant to my interests.


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 7, 2009)

Only like two people seen my post, I must bring more attention to it; the post on the second page where I totally trolled Takumi_L into either a hard-on or disgusting...ness.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 7, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Only like two people seen my post, I must bring more attention to it; the post on the second page where I totally trolled Takumi_L into either a hard-on or disgusting...ness.


 
You whore. XD


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 7, 2009)

Newf is my favorite-est dragon ever. :3


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 7, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> [deleted]
> 
> tl;dr: feels good man



GAY


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 7, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> GAY



%100 I'm sure, but goddamn I like the sound of that description. <.< >.>

I just said that, didn't I...


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 7, 2009)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> %100 I'm sure, but goddamn I like the sound of that description. <.< >.>



ALSO GAY

edit for content:  yay for straight people


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh grimfang, if I didn't point it out you would have never seen it. It was up for many hours, forget the children, come to my world where they no longer matter. <3~

:3


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 7, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Oh grimfang, if I didn't point it out you would have never seen it. It was up for many hours, forget the children, come to my world where they no longer matter. <3~
> 
> :3


 
lol did you get in trouble for that? That's cute ^^


----------



## Aurali (Sep 7, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Oh grimfang, if I didn't point it out you would have never seen it. It was up for many hours, forget the children, come to my world where they no longer matter. <3~
> 
> :3



No newf! Bad dragon *bops nose with news paper*
I just reported that post >.> 10 minutes ago


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 7, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Oh grimfang, if I didn't point it out you would have never seen it. It was up for many hours, forget the children, come to my world where they no longer matter. <3~
> 
> :3



You do know sex makes babies right?  Oh wait, gay sex.  Proceed.


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 7, 2009)

I love mah womens.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 7, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I love mah womens.


Didn't you come out as pansexual?


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 7, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Didn't you come out as pansexual?


Yeh but i like women allot more, I only have interest in dudes when i REALLY NEED IT BAD.


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 7, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Didn't you come out as pansexual?



Im kinda pansexual, but I think i like girls more D:.

Curse you straight people!  CURSE YOU TO STRAIGHT HELL (aka gay heaven)


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 7, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Yeh but i like women allot more, I only have interest in dudes when i REALLY NEED IT BAD.


 
Isn't that just what circlejerking is for? XD If you really need it and can't have a woman, jerk it with a buddy.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 7, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> Im kinda pansexual, but I think i like girls more D:.
> 
> Curse you straight people!  CURSE YOU TO STRAIGHT HELL (aka gay heaven)


Gay heaven for some, but I'd rather not be raped by the devil and his barbed penis. D;


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 7, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> lol did you get in trouble for that? That's cute ^^


Nah, he's a good mod...thing, he thought it was funny but probably had to remove it anyway. I don't usually do things like that anyway.


Eli said:


> No newf! Bad dragon *bops nose with news paper*


<3!
I just reported that post >.> 10 minutes ago[/QUOTE]
;..;


Nocturne said:


> You do know sex makes babies right?  Oh wait, gay sex.  Proceed.


<3


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 7, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Nah, he's a good mod...thing, he thought it was funny but probably had to remove it anyway. I don't usually do things like that anyway.


 
Yea, he's a good mod, and you're a good draggie. We know that. ^^

Still 60 W/ 40 M bisexual here. Is that even on topic anymore? Meh, fuck it.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 7, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Gay heaven for some, but I'd rather not be raped by the devil and his barbed penis. D;



Barbed penis FTL! D:


----------



## Rai Toku (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm straight. I've nothing against homosexuals, but I just can't begin to imagine how they enjoy it, from either end. Or how women can possibly enjoy anal.

Go about your business as you will, I won't stop you. Just don't try to include me.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 7, 2009)

Rai Toku said:


> I'm straight. I've nothing against homosexuals, but I just can't begin to imagine how they enjoy it, from either end. Or how women can possibly enjoy anal.
> 
> Go about your business as you will, I won't stop you. Just don't try to include me.


Well, stimulation of the prostate can cause sexual pleasure. Guess where the prostate is~


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 7, 2009)

IN YOUR BUTHOLE


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 7, 2009)

Rai Toku said:


> I'm straight. I've nothing against homosexuals, but I just can't begin to imagine how they enjoy it, from either end. Or how women can possibly enjoy anal.
> 
> Go about your business as you will, I won't stop you. Just don't try to include me.


 
You need anatomy classes.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 7, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> IN YOUR BUTHOLE


Three points for Poet. Now go get some pussy~


----------



## Rai Toku (Sep 7, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Well, stimulation of the prostate can cause sexual pleasure. Guess where the prostate is~



I know that -there are many nerve endings in the rectum that have the potential to be damaged during anal sex, though the same nerves are the ones that make the receiver feel pleasure, I just can't imagine how people like it. Not something I'm willing to find out, either. Having something put up my anus does not appeal to me in any way -I'm already dreading the fact that when I'm older, I'll eventually have to see a proctologist.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 7, 2009)

Rai Toku said:


> I know that -there are many nerve endings in the rectum that have the potential to be damaged during anal sex, though the same nerves are the ones that make the receiver feel pleasure, I just can't imagine how people like it. Not something I'm willing to find out, either. Having something put up my anus does not appeal to me in any way -I'm already dreading the fact that when I'm older, I'll eventually have to see a proctologist.


I'll laugh if you end up thinking different when it happens~


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 7, 2009)

Rai Toku said:


> I know that -there are many nerve endings in the rectum that have the potential to be damaged during anal sex, though the same nerves are the ones that make the receiver feel pleasure, I just can't imagine how people like it. Not something I'm willing to find out, either. Having something put up my anus does not appeal to me in any way -I'm already dreading the fact that when I'm older, I'll eventually have to see a proctologist.



Well, that might be why you can't imagine it


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 7, 2009)

Rai Toku said:


> I know that -there are many nerve endings in the rectum that have the potential to be damaged during anal sex, though the same nerves are the ones that make the receiver feel pleasure, I just can't imagine how people like it. Not something I'm willing to find out, either. Having something put up my anus does not appeal to me in any way -I'm already dreading the fact that when I'm older, I'll eventually have to see a proctologist.


 
You really don't need to concern yourself about it, then. It excites some, and weirds out/grosses out others.  If you fall under one of the latter categories, then don't worry about how those who are gay or bi find it appealing. We just do.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 7, 2009)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Sandpaper penis FTL! D:


 Fixed.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 7, 2009)

Rai Toku said:


> I know that -there are many nerve endings in the rectum that have the potential to be damaged during anal sex, though the same nerves are the ones that make the receiver feel pleasure, I just can't imagine how people like it. Not something I'm willing to find out, either. Having something put up my anus does not appeal to me in any way -I'm already dreading the fact that when I'm older, I'll eventually have to see a proctologist.


 
hmm maybe its just me who wants to experiment to see what its like.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 7, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Fixed.


Owie. D;

We gay/bi's love the anal because we are sick sons of bitches. Answer your question? <3


----------



## Rai Toku (Sep 7, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I'll laugh if you end up thinking different when it happens~



I won't stop you -I'll probably be laughing at myself, too.



Nocturne said:


> Well, that might be why you can't imagine it



Perhaps.



Hitman344 said:


> You really don't need to concern yourself about it, then. It excites some, and weirds out/grosses out others.  If you fall under one of the latter categories, then don't worry about how those who are gay or bi find it appealing. We just do.



As I said earlier, in different words, do as you will, just don't include me. Every homosexual I've met respected my wishes to be excluded as anything more than friends, and only one creeped me out -but he was VERY flamboyant.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 7, 2009)

Rai Toku said:


> As I said earlier, in different words, do as you will, just don't include me. Every homosexual I've met respected my wishes to be excluded as anything more than friends, and only one creeped me out -but he was VERY flamboyant.


 
Mutual respect ftw, bro. ^^


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 7, 2009)

How come we got to discuss gay sex in a straight thread?
Ah, wonders of the fandom...


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 7, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> How come we got to discuss gay sex in a straight thread?
> Ah, wonders of the fandom...


 
You and I and everyone else all knew that this was inevitable.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 7, 2009)

Gay sex is awesome. Somebody find me a dick. :V


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 7, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Gay sex is awesome. Somebody find me a dick. :V


 
=====D


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 7, 2009)

Hemorrhoids.

Do you homos love/hate them?

Answer me. NOW.

:U


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 7, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Hemorrhoids.
> 
> Do you homos love/hate them?
> 
> ...


Ew... No... Yuck...

It's sorta like herpes...


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 7, 2009)

======D~~({})

This thread is straight get back on track here.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 7, 2009)

madd foxx said:


> ======D~~({})
> 
> This thread is straight get back on track here.


 
Dicks and pussies are both good.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 7, 2009)

madd foxx said:


> ======D~~({})
> 
> This thread is straight get back on track here.


Sounds like fun to me...


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 7, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Oh grimfang, if I didn't point it out you would have never seen it. It was up for many hours, forget the children, come to my world where they no longer matter. <3~
> 
> :3



Yeah, it almost escaped the radar unnoticed, haha.



NewfDraggie said:


> Nah, he's a good mod...thing, he thought it was funny but probably had to remove it anyway. I don't usually do things like that anyway.



I totally didn't enjoy it either.



And I don't think I can really contribute here. I mean, I like boobs. Does that count as a straight point, at least? Boobs are great.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 7, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> And I don't think I can really contribute here. I mean, I like boobs. Does that count as a straight point, at least? Boobs are great.


Unless by boobs you mean soggy man-tits, that makes you a little straight. :V


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 7, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Dicks and pussies are both good.


 


Ahkmill said:


> Sounds like fun to me...


 

That just got flipped on me didnt it


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 7, 2009)

madd foxx said:


> That just got flipped on me didnt it


Probably. Y'know what's also pretty fun?

({})O======O({})

Them double enders...


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 7, 2009)

OOOOHHHHH very nice


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 7, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> I hear it tastes like chicken.....or is that cock?



At first I read chicken as children.

I'm SO going to hell


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 7, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Unless by boobs you mean soggy man-tits, that makes you a little straight. :V



Oh no. Unless by man tits, you mean big muscley pecs. Delicious..

uh, but, no.. I mean actually boobs. It's weird though, cus I only like big boobs.
/terrible, shallow person


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Straight as stainless steel,it won't bend either.
I agree with the statement 'Boobs are great',but there's more to it than just that.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 7, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Oh no. Unless by man tits, you mean big muscley pecs. Delicious..
> 
> uh, but, no.. I mean actually boobs. It's weird though, cus I only like big boobs.
> /terrible, shallow person


Not really. Boobs can be really fun to play with, especially when they're really bouncy.

Oh god, man pecs. <3


----------



## Milo (Sep 7, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Not really. Boobs can be really fun to play with, especially when they're really bouncy.



like you've ever touched them


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Bets on this thread that it will end in all-homosexual or either experimenting with manhood and blenders. -.-


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 7, 2009)

Milo said:


> like you've ever touched them


Fuck you, I totally have! >:V


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Bets on this thread that it will end in all-homosexual or either experimenting with manhood and blenders. -.-



..experimenting with blenders..?  How the heck is that possible, musnt be hemophiliac to enjoy this..


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 7, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Not really. Boobs can be really fun to play with, especially when they're really bouncy.
> 
> <3


 

Theres somthin i can agree with.  Keeps their shape but are still nice and bouncy, and the perfect ass to complement the tits.


----------



## Milo (Sep 7, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Fuck you, I totally have! >:V



I find it funny how someone can get turned on by cocks, just as soon as they do boobs... it's like... wat? :U


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> ..experimenting with blenders..? How the heck is that possible, musnt be hemophiliac to enjoy this..


 
You do realise this if FA Forums,Ib,EVERYTHING is possible.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> You do realise this if FA Forums,Ib,EVERYTHING is possible.



Erm.. but I doubt anyone would survive "experimenting" with a blender oO


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Erm.. but I doubt anyone would survive "experimenting" with a blender oO


 
They still can try.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 7, 2009)

Milo said:


> I find it funny how someone can get turned on by cocks, just as soon as they do boobs... it's like... wat? :U


What can I say? I'm not very picky.


----------



## Milo (Sep 7, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> What can I say? I'm not very picky.



nope, ya just lay there and fap to whatever you see... 

lol this is fun


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> They still can try.


 

OHH yeah u naughty little home apliance you. mmmmm feels so good.....*click* OH FUCK ITS STILL PLUGGED IN


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 7, 2009)

Milo said:


> nope, ya just lay there and fap to whatever you see...
> 
> lol this is fun


Yeah, pretty much. Wanna join me?~


----------



## Milo (Sep 7, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Yeah, pretty much. Wanna join me?~



FUCK no! you fap to girls, I'd never want to fap with you 0_o


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

madd foxx said:


> OHH yeah u naughty little home apliance you. mmmmm feels so good.....*click* OH FUCK ITS STILL PLUGGED IN


 
I think the conclusion is that blenders aren't do-able. :?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 7, 2009)

Milo said:


> FUCK no! you fap to girls, I'd never want to fap with you 0_o


But that's only sometimes. Remember, I'm predominately gay.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 7, 2009)

Milo said:


> FUCK no! you fap to girls, I'd never want to fap with you 0_o


 Rofl.


----------



## Milo (Sep 7, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> But that's only sometimes. Remember, I'm predominately gay.



eh, I don't want to include myself


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

I thought this was the 'Straight' Thread.

GIT OFF MAH LAWN WITH YOUR FAPPIN' TO OTHER GUYS.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I think the conclusion is that blenders aren't do-able. :?



Yea, do toasters instead, just pull the plug before >.>

No but seriously, who would be twisted enough to have fun with an object?


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 7, 2009)

hi


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 7, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yea, do toasters instead, just pull the plug before >.>
> 
> No but seriously, who would be twisted enough to have fun with an object?


Anybody with a dildo?


----------



## Milo (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I thought this was the 'Straight' Thread.
> 
> GIT OFF MAH LAWN WITH YOUR FAPPIN' TO OTHER GUYS.



you're a furry. get over it


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yea, do toasters instead, just pull the plug before >.>
> 
> No but seriously, who would be twisted enough to have fun with an object?


 
Plenty of people,just don't hear they will.
Try the internet,sure there should be some ad-ware infested site of household object porn.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Plenty of people,just don't hear they will.
> Try the internet,sure there should be some ad-ware infested site of household object porn.



You seem to kno alot bout it.. suspicious!

EDIT: 350th post!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I thought this was the 'Straight' Thread.
> 
> GIT OFF MAH LAWN WITH YOUR FAPPIN' TO OTHER GUYS.


 But, Ryan faps off to other straight guys.


----------



## Milo (Sep 7, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> But, Ryan faps off to other straight guys.



that heavily depends |:U


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> But, Ryan faps off to other straight guys.


 
He faps to guys straight or not...


----------



## Milo (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> He faps to guys straight or not...



...and? :| as a furry, does that actually bother you? xD


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 7, 2009)

This thread went from straight people to fapping to guys. Epic~


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> You seem to kno alot bout it.. suspicious!
> 
> EDIT: 350th post!


 
Well,go to google.com,type in anything you want,and it will be there certainly.
Wanted or unwanted,it will be there.
I once went to look on google for a type of racing driveshaft for an Aprilia RS125 and the first result that showed up included the words 'shaft' and 'ass'.
Honestly that is really disturbing...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 7, 2009)

Milo said:


> that heavily depends |:U


The choice is yours, and yours alone.


----------



## Milo (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Well,go to google.com,type in anything you want,and it will be there certainly.
> Wanted or unwanted,it will be there.
> I once went to look on google for a type of racing driveshaft for an Aprilia RS125 and the first result that showed up included the words 'shaft' and 'ass'.
> Honestly that is really disturbing...



you sure you weren't googling "shaft" and "ass"


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 7, 2009)

This thread is a victory.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Milo said:


> you sure you weren't googling "shaft" and "ass"


 
Pretty fucking sure i wasn't.


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 7, 2009)

Dude type in "what are these s" into google the second to last thing in the little search helper list is fuckin weird.


----------



## Milo (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Pretty fucking sure i wasn't.



I can tell you're insecure and fun to talk about gay guys around, cause you get mad and shit xD


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 7, 2009)

Milo said:


> I can tell you're insecure and fun to talk about gay guys around, cause you get mad and shit xD


 
And you increase Milo's post count


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Just because i included the word 'fucking' doesen't mean i'm mad. :3


----------



## Milo (Sep 7, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> And you increase Milo's post count



weird, it says I have 23... that's waaaay off >_>


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

One day you shall have over Nine-Thousand.


----------



## Milo (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> One day you shall have over Nine-Thousand.



and one day, you'll turn bi...

all theories mah furry buddy ;3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 7, 2009)

This thread is proof that anything straight that comes in contact with furry will turn bi or gay. IT'S TO LATE FOR ME!!! SAVE YOURSELVES!!!!


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Milo said:


> and one day, you'll turn bi...
> 
> all theories mah furry buddy ;3


 
Not exactly.
Not now,not today,and not tommorow,and not in a 100 years when i'm dead 6 feat underground.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 7, 2009)

He's already startin to turn bi, beggin me for hugs & belly rubs


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Wtf!?

I never begged.


----------



## Milo (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Not exactly.
> Not now,not today,and not tommorow,and not in a 100 years when i'm dead 6 feat underground.



when you make such a strong emphasis on being straight, it only makes me suspect you're insecure even more :V


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Milo said:


> when you make such a strong emphasis on being straight, it only makes me suspect you're insecure even more :V


 
May i ask you why.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Wtf!?
> 
> I never begged.



Rofl, but admit you wanted it and liked it xD


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Rofl, but admit you wanted it and liked it xD


 
Maybe, but that does not make me bi.
Or is my dog bi too then? he likes hugs and belly rubs.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Maybe, but that does not make me bi.
> Or is my dog bi too then? he likes hugs and belly rubs.



Might be, try bending over and you'll see if he's bi or not =3

Man, that thread's corrupting my mind, shame to you all!


----------



## Milo (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> May i ask you why.



when you try hard just to prove to people you're straight. when you go out of your way to tell people just how straight you are... 

in other words, those who get the most offended when/if someone calls you gay, are usually the most insecure. they're too scared of the thought of being interested in guys, so instead of stopping and thinking "is it possible?" you run around screaming "I'M STRAIGHT!"... metaphorically speaking xD


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Milo said:


> when you try hard just to prove to people you're straight. when you go out of your way to tell people just how straight you are...
> 
> in other words, those who get the most offended when/if someone calls you gay, are usually the most insecure. they're too scared of the thought of being interested in guys, so instead of stopping and thinking "is it possible?" you run around screaming "I'M STRAIGHT!"... metaphorically speaking xD


 
Sadly that is not the situation. rofl.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 7, 2009)

Milo said:


> when you try hard just to prove to people you're straight. when you go out of your way to tell people just how straight you are...
> 
> in other words, those who get the most offended when/if someone calls you gay, are usually the most insecure. they're too scared of the thought of being interested in guys, so instead of stopping and thinking "is it possible?" you run around screaming "I'M STRAIGHT!"... metaphorically speaking xD


Milo, stop trying to make everybody gay. You do not possess that level of charisma.


----------



## Milo (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Sadly that is not the situation. rofl.



I never once claimed you to be gay though. yet here you are, telling me over and over, just how straight you are. :V


----------



## Milo (Sep 7, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Milo, stop trying to make everybody gay. You do not possess that level of charisma.



in the words of a douche, like you for example, I'm just trollin' some fags :B


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

You're trying to convince me to say something stupid so you can,i read your moves man. xD


----------



## Milo (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> You're trying to convince me to say something stupid so you can,i read your moves man. xD



don't worry ^_^ I'm not trying to make you gay. I'm just bored. trying out the whole "troll" thing.... 

it's kinda boring :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 7, 2009)

Milo said:


> don't worry ^_^ I'm not trying to make you gay. I'm just bored. trying out the whole "troll" thing....
> 
> it's kinda boring :V



But I thought trolling was for the lulz. Isn't it supposed to be fun?


----------



## Surgat (Sep 7, 2009)

Derailed.


----------

